# When would be a good time to learn 3BLD



## Brayden Gilland (Sep 18, 2017)

I am a average cuber for 3x3 i avg around 35-40 I do half F2L and beginner's and i know at least 1/5 of the OLL algs and not alot PLL algs. I was wondering when would be a good time to learn 3BLD and if it is i want a good tutorial. Please help me, i might be going to a competition that has 3BLD and i want to that. So Please help me


----------



## Sue Doenim (Sep 18, 2017)

Now. 

I don't know any good tutorials though. I think J Perm and SpeedCubeReview have tutorials on it, and their videos are usually pretty good.


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 18, 2017)

Brayden Gilland said:


> I am a average cuber for 3x3 i avg around 35-40 I do half F2L and beginner's and i know at least 1/5 of the OLL algs and not alot PLL algs. I was wondering when would be a good time to learn 3BLD and if it is i want a good tutorial. Please help me, i might be going to a competition that has 3BLD and i want to that. So Please help me


You should ask these kinds of questions in the random discussion forum or search for an existing thread.


----------



## Blindsighted (Sep 18, 2017)

But to answer your question...
If you want to do BLD, then it is the perfect time (to start).
I'd recommend Noah's tutorial, it's really good.


----------



## T1_M0 (Sep 18, 2017)

The best time to start is when you know how to solve it sighted.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 18, 2017)

J perm has by far the best tutorial (in my opinion and many others)


----------



## AlphaSheep (Sep 18, 2017)

When would be a good time to learn 3BLD?

The best time to learn 3BLD is whenever you have a cube handy and you have an hour or two of uninterrupted time to watch a couple of YouTube tutorials. You'll want to go slowly through the tutorials, pausing and rewinding often to make sure you're following the concepts. You'll want to choose a time after which you'll have a bit of spare time (at least 15 - 30 minutes) each day for a week or two to practice and revise concepts. You'll need this time to practice tracing your memo, getting used to labeling the pieces and knowing instantly where they go, and solving with your eyes open to make sure you understand how to apply the method, and how to deal with cycle breaks, etc. When you're ready to try your first blindfolded solve, choose a time when you'll have sufficient uninterrupted time when background noise will be as quiet as possible. I picked late evening after everyone else had gone to bed.

Interestingly enough, knowing how to solve a cube sighted is actually not essential for learning to solve it blindfolded (you just have to learn 3 algorithms) so your experience with sighted solving isn't that important.


----------



## oneshot (Sep 19, 2017)

I learned to blind solve before I learned to solve it sighted. I'm still mind numbingly slow, but it's never too early to learn BLD


----------



## DanieI (Sep 19, 2017)

Honestly, it doesn't really matter when you start 3BLD as long as you understand the basic concepts of a Rubik's cube. Sight solving and blind solving are two different things.


----------



## js5752 (Sep 20, 2017)

I have to concur with the others, just start. I just started learning it a few weeks ago, and still pretty much suck at it. But like the rest of the cube, it's a matter of practice. Take your time, and practice the blind solving method with your eyes open. It's a good way to see where you're making mistakes. (pun semi-intended).

Have fun.


----------



## Brayden Gilland (Sep 22, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> The best time to start is when you know how to solve it sighted.


 yup...


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2017)

Maybe start tomorrow


----------



## Brayden Gilland (Dec 24, 2019)

What a blast to the past. I average 15 on 3x3 now. I know full pll, still am 9 algs away from full OLL, I have learned 3BLD. I am about globally 4 minutes.


----------



## Brayden Gilland (Oct 5, 2020)

Brayden Gilland said:


> What a blast to the past. I average 15 on 3x3 now. I know full pll, still am 9 algs away from full OLL, I have learned 3BLD. I am about globally 4 minutes.


moreover, in ten months i average 13, full pl and oll and globally 3 min on 3bld


----------

